# Updated advice on living in Dubailand



## Barnb0809 (May 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My husband and I are coming out in a week or so with the intention of finding a villa. We are really interested in Dubailand as it seems great value for money and can get us a private pool.

Does anyone have an update as to what it is like to live in The Villa? After doing a search, the only information I can find is a year old. Have the facilities improved at all? My husband will be working in the airport free zone which I don't believe is too far away?

Any advice appreciated. It's not easy picking an area to live in the space of a weekend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Why don't you take a look to Arabian Ranches? Is almost same location, 20 minutes to International airport, same time to DWC airport, great location, 311 road just next too. I have seen some houses there with a private swimming pool in the garden. Is very green and you can feel that it's "alive" community.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It certainly is NOT 'alomst the same location'! I've just moved out of The Villa. It's nice, and rents are starting to go up, but none of the facilities are there yet - the nearest supermarket, takeaway palces are in Sky Courts just down the road.

I really like the community vibe to the villa and was really gutted when we had to move.

The villas in The Villa are massive compared to the ranches and you definitely get more for your money. The Mazaya villas are the ones with the pools and we had an A2 - which was really nice.


----------



## percassi (Apr 30, 2009)

Good to see you like Dubailand. Following my earlier post about cheques this is where I'm looking for the family. You have confirmed my initial impression that it offers good value.


----------



## kalibraaa (Aug 4, 2012)

percassi said:


> Good to see you like Dubailand. Following my earlier post about cheques this is where I'm looking for the family. You have confirmed my initial impression that it offers good value.


Hi - did you eventually get to The Villa - interested in hearing your experiences

Dave


----------



## Bigsoccermomma (Apr 12, 2013)

We just moved into The Villa. We had looked via Internet for a long time to establish a few areas that we thought would suit our family. This offered the best value for our money--we have a big family and use our space. Kids and parents or nannies come out to the park area in the evening for soccer, bikes, and play. It's very nice and mostly quiet (some roads can be like a sprint track race to the next roundabout). Everything seems to be within 15-20 minutes. Pools in some yards


----------

